# PayScales in Canada



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't say for Canada. But in USA I see from $25 to $35 for industrial electrical/maintenance workers. It has always been lower and we have to know much more. I was told you will never be rich but you will never be poor.

Cowboy


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

It depends upon the type of industry.

In Ontario some of the highest paid Maintenance Electricians work for distilleries and breweries.

Power companies

Automobile manufacturers

In most companies they do not consider Red Seal and advantage to them so there is usually no difference in wages between a maintenance electrician with or without Red Seal.

Here is a link to Indeed (Click on box with job title and type in the job title and the province - gives you the average wage)

Journeyman Electrician salary in Nova Scotia


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I’m curious. Is the construction industry in Canada both commercial and residential (especially residential) overwhelmingly staffed by South Americans like New York?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I can only speak about the electrical construction, but I have been on lots of job sites too so take it for what it is worth - Perhaps in the larger centres (GTA, GHA, NCR, etc) there may be more diversity. In my little area for the most part it is young, english speaking, white men; I would guess most if not all are born here with a Canadian generational background. Very few women of any ethnic background. Pretty much I would guess that 95% of all apprentices I see are english speaking white men.

Cheers
John


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

in the GTA, my guys are making 39/hour as journeymen with medical benefits

ibew rate for journeymen in ontario is 46/hour


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> I’m curious. Is the construction industry in Canada both commercial and residential (especially residential) overwhelmingly staffed by South Americans like New York?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Happy New Year

Check the following link:

Electrician (Except Industrial and Power System) Salary Canada – Living in Canada


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

I've worked as an industrial apprentice then electrician in south central Ontario since 1988. My apprentice rate started at $14/hr. I've moved around a bit and had hourly rates from $22 to $40 plus benefits. The highest rates have always been in Tier 1 and 2 automotive. Some of the work is for skill and some for the boredom. Pretty easy to pull in $100k/yr.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Just an idea.... Qualify your 'rate' as far as a mon-fri 8hr gig or something different. I work 22 weeks (7 day weeks) per year for $70k. The time away from work is worth more than wages IMHO.

I do have a Red Seal, and Master certificate, but I can't make the big bucks until employer decides I'm a "marine electrician" .... Which is a nebulous qualification in Canada.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Just curious, what do you call making big bucks? Have you tried other employers or going into business yourself (Master's License)?


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

PokeySmokey said:


> Just curious, what do you call making big bucks? Have you tried other employers or going into business yourself (Master's License)?


Probably pushing 6 digits. I have tried self-employment before. No more licensing for me. I'm comfortable where I am. The thread is about pay scales and I posted mine.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

In Ontario Industrial electrician is not a compulsory trade, meaning you don’t have to be an apprentice or have a license to do electrical work in an industrial setting. Construction/maintenance electrician is compulsory so you must be an apprentice or licensed (red seal) to work in that field.

Because of this, having an industrial red seal will not get you more money, but knowledge and experience will.
Do you have any industrial training/education? Like instrumentation or PCL? That would help in negotiating a better rate


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> In Ontario Industrial electrician is not a compulsory trade, meaning you don’t have to be an apprentice or have a license to do electrical work in an industrial setting. Construction/maintenance electrician is compulsory so you must be an apprentice or licensed (red seal) to work in that field.
> 
> Because of this, having an industrial red seal will not get you more money, but knowledge and experience will.
> Do you have any industrial training/education? Like instrumentation or PCL? That would help in negotiating a better rate


That is true eddy current; but many companies want licensed electricians with PLC and/or Instrumentation to do their electrical maintenance.

Here are the 2 compulsory categories for licensed electricians:

Electrician Construction and Maintenance
https://www.collegeoftrades.ca/wp-content/uploads/TFS_Electrician_CM_Nov2015.pdf

Electrician - Domestic and Rural
https://www.collegeoftrades.ca/wp-content/uploads/TFS_Electrician_DR_Dec2015-1.pdf


----------

